# [SOLVED] ilo 27&quot; MTS stereo color TV DTV2794B



## mscls (Jan 4, 2012)

Yesterday January 2 while watching TV the picture went out TV has a green screen with horizontal lines, no picture but does have sound. Has anyone had this problem before? Is it repairable? The set is only 4 years old, I have sharps much older.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ilo 27" MTS stereo color TV DTV2794B*

Hi mscls



The problem could come from a malfunction of the color wheel or bloated capacitors on the main board.


----------



## mscls (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: ilo 27" MTS stereo color TV DTV2794B*

Thanks, do you know if this would be a costly repair? Or should I consider purchasing another set, different brand of course.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ilo 27" MTS stereo color TV DTV2794B*

Parts are not cheap on DTV's, with the amount that you'll spend on repair you could pick up a new one.


----------



## mscls (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: ilo 27" MTS stereo color TV DTV2794B*

Thanks for your help, will do.


----------

